# Chicken paprikash



## uniqueenigma (Nov 14, 2008)

I have two recipes for Chicken paprikash.


One uses green pepper and diced tomato the other doesn't.
My 2nd recipe for Chicken Paprikash uses wine, broth, and chicken breasts which you cook in butter.  You then add your wine and broth to the 
chicken and allow it to cook (along with your spices).

Which one is more traditional?  Reason I'm asking is because I'm
looking for traditional Hungarian recipes.

Below are the links for both recipes of Chicken Paprika:

Hungarian Chicken Paprikash Recipe | Recipezaar

Chicken Paprikash recipe


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 14, 2008)

Check out this site.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Check out this site.


Those June Meyer's recipes sure look like they're worth bookmarking.


----------



## QSis (Nov 14, 2008)

Unique, if I were to choose between the two you posted, I'd go with the second one. In fact, I am going to make it for dinner next week (thanks for the idea about what to do with chicken breasts that I haven't made in ages!)

Green peppers are not in the recipes I've made, but sour cream IS.

I'm going to increase the amount of sweet paprika, though. Maybe 4 T. and see how that goes.

Lee


----------



## Essiebunny (Nov 14, 2008)

June Meyer's recipe is exactly like my Hungarian Grandma's. It is delicious! I make regular spaetzle instead of potato dumplings. Either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 14, 2008)

"One uses green pepper and diced tomato the other doesn't.  "
I was given a recipe about 25 years ago with those ingredients.  I still use it today.  It calls for a  whole chicken cut up, sour cream added at the end. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 14, 2008)

while both look good, the second is the one I know as "paprikash"  

I am sure like so many cuisines, there are regions and differences. both peppers and tomatoes are new world foods and didn't get to Europe till After 1500, so the one without is older most likely.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 15, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> while both look good, the second is the one I know as "paprikash"
> 
> I am sure like so many cuisines, there are regions and differences. both peppers and tomatoes are new world foods and didn't get to Europe till After 1500, so the one without is older most likely.


 What's paprika made from?


----------



## homecook (Nov 15, 2008)

I would also go with the second one. It's pretty similar to my Polish grandmothers' recipe except I don't use wine or chicken broth in mine. I also serve it over spaetzel. Lots and lots of paprika.

Barb


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> What's paprika made from?


 

Paprika is dried powdered peppers.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2008)

according to my wife, who was raised on chicken paprikash made by her slovakian born and raised mother, it MUST contain dark meat chicken, sour cream, and paprika. everything else is regional or a spin off.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the Slovenska has it right. They lived under the boot of the Hungarians for many years. My paternal grandparents came from the Kosice - Presov region.


----------



## homecook (Nov 15, 2008)

buckytom said:


> according to my wife, who was raised on chicken paprikash made by her slovakian born and raised mother, it MUST contain dark meat chicken, sour cream, and paprika. everything else is regional or a spin off.



I agree with the sour cream and paprika but since I only eat white meat that goes in also. lol My Poland born grandmother (close to Slovenian)  taught me my recipe. 

Barb


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 15, 2008)

homecook said:


> I agree with the sour cream and paprika but since I only eat white meat that goes in also. lol My Poland born grandmother (close to Slovenian)  taught me my recipe.
> 
> Barb



I made this recently with Cooks Illustrated's recipe. They suggested using a combination of thighs and breasts, cooking the thighs for an hour and the breasts for 20 minutes, so they don't overcook and get dry. They also included 1 red and 1 green pepper and a can of diced tomatoes. Maybe not the most traditional, but it was delish and I like adding more nutritious veggies whenever I can


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 15, 2008)

> it MUST contain dark meat chicken, sour cream, and paprika.


So, Bucky, I was on the right path.  What did she serve it on?


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 15, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> What's paprika made from?



yuppers...the dried and ground peppers.  First from Mexico and parts of South America, brought to Europe through the Balkans into Hungary.

Interesting how much European cooking comes from after New World discovery.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 15, 2008)

And not just "any" peppers.  Specific varieties of peppers known as "Paprika" peppers.  Come in both sweet & hot types.


----------

